# practice bullets



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what is a good bullet to let some kids shoot the muzzloaders to and to sight them in ? Im new at this kinda of hunting any help would be great.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Buy sabots (just the plastic thing) separately and cast pistol bullets. Be sure the sizes match. They kill deer well also. Loose powder is cheaper too. Round balls and a patch are the cheapest of all and don't kick. You'll have to sight in again with your hunting load anyway.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

roundballs, prelubed patch, 50grns powder. Can shoot that a ton without having to clean, low recoil... lots of smoke and *BOOM* to keep'em entertained.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cooky said:


> Buy sabots (just the plastic thing) separately and cast pistol bullets. Be sure the sizes match. They kill deer well also. Loose powder is cheaper too. Round balls and a patch are the cheapest of all and don't kick. You'll have to sight in again with your hunting load anyway.


Get the non-lubed pistol bullets, lube sticks to the sabot and throws off accuracy.

I bought 200 sabots off ebay the other day for like $14 shipped (Hornady brand, green ones for the .429" .44cal bullets). I'd like to find a source of 240grn .44 cast bullets for "plinkers". My boy gets to hunt with one for the first time this fall.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Get the non-lubed pistol bullets, lube sticks to the sabot and throws off accuracy.
> 
> I bought 200 sabots off ebay the other day for like $14 shipped (Hornady brand, green ones for the .429" .44cal bullets). I'd like to find a source of 240grn .44 cast bullets for "plinkers". My boy gets to hunt with one for the first time this fall.
> 
> -DallanC


Check these guys out. I bought a 1000 .45's from them a few weeks ago.

http://www.coloradobullet.com/


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> roundballs, prelubed patch, 50grns powder. Can shoot that a ton without having to clean, low recoil... lots of smoke and *BOOM* to keep'em entertained.
> 
> -DallanC


I have done this before with my inline and it worked great for the kids. I was amazed too at how accurate this load is at 20-30 yards. I shot a few and had several three shot groups all touching.


----------

